# Auto Cruise Starmist help needed



## K80shooter (Mar 25, 2011)

High everyone, I'm a Motorhome newbie needing help with my new purchase. 2005Autocruise Starmist. I need advice from owners of this model that have a TV Bracket fitted. Mine has not got one although there is what appears to be a reinforced pair of holes in the wall board by the TV sockets. Does anyone know the manufacturer of your TV mount that fits in this location. The hole centers are quite close to the wall which restricts many of the mounts I can use.

I contacted Autocruise but they have no records before 2008 when Swift took over. Any Starmist owners out there.

Ade


----------

